# Uber Calls Woman's 20-Mile Nightmare Abduction an "Inefficient Route"



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Calls Woman's 20-Mile Nightmare Abduction an "Inefficient Route"*
ProfileFollow

Sam Biddle
http://valleywag.gawker.com/uber-ca...m_source=gawker_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

We, the Uber drivers of the world welcome the riding public to share in our ongoing experiences of Uber customer service.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh that ***** was probably asking for it! And she wore a skirt I bet! With ankles showing! And most likely had breasts also! In my country that's begging for it!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't buy it.
It doesn't sound right, we are missing the details.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I don't buy it.
> It doesn't sound right, we are missing the details.


Probably another idiot driver that doesn't speak the language and follows his GPS blindly. Welcome to Uber.
Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> It doesn't sound right, we are missing the details.


I'm sure more details are likely forthcoming. The pax is in contact with the police.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd like to share a story I had with a pax the other week...

Go to pickup location and there's a group sitting on the porch drinking and smoking. Guy comes up and asks me if I mind taking his friend home, he's paying, and I say no problem. Meanwhile, this drunk girl is trying to part with her friends and their trying to convince her that Uber is safe and they use it all the time. She takes forever to get in the car and is really shy and awkward, and ****ed up on something more than just alcohol it seems. I ask her for the address and verify the location with the address she gave me. It's kind of clear though that she's the friend the other ones are just trying to get rid of.

Given that she's a little drunk/out of it, I tell her it's a $200 cleaning fee if she pukes in the car, I provide her with some grocery bags, and tell her to let me know immediately if I need to pull over for her. During the ride she's super weird, doesn't talk, punching at her phone the whole time, and in the seat behind me she keeps ducking out of view of the rear-view mirror. So I keep checking behind me to make sure she's not puking or doing anything else weird. Finally she tells me to pull over right away.

I pull over quickly, jump out and open the door for her, thinking she needs to get out and puke. She gets out. Gives me a really weird look and asks where we are. I explain the cross streets and that we are still about 3 miles from the destination she gave me. I ask, do you need to puke? She says no. And I ask, do you want to get back in so I can finish taking you to your destination? She gets back in.

Driving again and she's being all sorts of ****ing weird in the back, ducking out of view, mumbling things. We're about a mile from the destination, in a not-so-great area, and she asks me to pull over and let her out. This is the first time of the ride that her words are clear and her tone is kind of demanding. It was delivered in the tone of, let me out or else. And so I pull over and she gets out. Through the passenger window I explain that we're still about a mile away, would you like to get back in to go to your destination. She gives me a really fearful look, while dicking around on her phone and says no. I call her friend who ordered the ride and tell him that she was acting weird, got out in a questionable location, and was still about a mile from her destination. He apologizes profusely, offers to tip me at another point in time, asks me to follow her home. All of which is, of course, ridiculous. Hadn't ended the meter yet so I went back around the block to where I dropped her, just in case she still wanted to complete the ride and she was no where to be found in the area.

Anyway, what's the point of all this? I don't know. Basically, drunk/****ed up girl gets in my car and acts the entire time like she's scared, or she thinks I'm going to rape/kill her, and makes some really stupid ****ing choices on her part. I emailed Uber the details to cover my own ass. If either the person who ordered the ride or the girl wanted to make up some weird shit about "kidnapping," I'm sure they could have. A lot of these people that get in Ubers have no common sense and when drunk or out of their normal state of mind may create situations that aren't exactly true because they're too dumb to communicate with the driver.

So, like other's have said, it seems like there is something missing from this story. I know because I've had rides, like the one above and others, in which the riders could make something out of nothing if they wanted to.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't buy her story for a second. I think this is likely exactly what Uber called it -- an incompetent driver who drove the wrong way without noticing it for many miles before correcting his error. I doubt malice was involved at all. Why? Because that ***** had a cell phone in her possession the entire ****ing time and is claiming she had to fight to get out of the car. It's called 911 and it's ****ing universal in this country. There is ZERO chance this went down as she claimed and then took her that long to get police involved. It's also entirely possible SHE instructed him to go the wrong way in a drunken stupor and is doing this to get out of the fare, or is simply seeking attention. Regardless of what the actual truth is, it seems illogical as she tells it.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Calls Woman's 20-Mile Nightmare Abduction an "Inefficient Route"*


IF things happened as the woman says they did, she should have called the police.
A lot easier to make a claim to any company when you have filed a police report.
Besides, by her description, he sounds like a potential danger to others - if true, the police should be involved first. Uber second.

But again, that is a big IF.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

If she had reason to call the police, she would have. She didn't.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

The bigger question has yet to be posed: Why does this crazy, drunk girl have over 12,000 unread emails!??! Who IS she?!


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

A few things:

1. Who leaves a party early at 4:00 AM?

2. Is there any chance this woman was sober?

3. Drunk people are liable to type their address in wrong. That's probably they ended up 20 miles away.

4. Drunk people in cabs at 4:30 I'm the morning usually aren't good at communicating directions.

5. The guy took her home once he figured out they were at the right address in the wrong town, so calling this an attempted kidnapping is absurd.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Had this been a taxi driver and not an Uber, the only difference is that she wouldn't have been offered a refund, nor would she have GPS tracking proof of the route.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

2 hours for 26 miles? Really?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber deems alleged kidnapping an 'inefficient route'*

*http://www.cnet.com/news/uber-deems-alleged-kidnapping-an-inefficient-route/*


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

I have had 3 passengers pass out in my vehicle. 2 males, and one female. One of the males responded to voice commands to wake up when I arrived at the correct destination. One I had to give a sternum rub in order to wake him. The female also did not respond to voice commands, but there was NO ****ING WAY IN HELL I was going to even shake her awake, due to potential for accusations. So what does a driver do? I left the meter running and waited for her to respond to voice commands. It took her a full 20 minutes to come back to Earth and conscious awareness, and vacate the vehicle. I'm not saying the above looks to be identical, but I can fully imagine a scenario where the driver was at no fault. 

Passenger inputs wrong address. Driver drives. Driver arrives at wrong address, possibly after even driving around a bit to figure out if address is legit. Drunk passenger unresponsive. When passenger finally wakes up, driver takes confused passenger to actual destination, probably after extensive belligerent discussion about where the **** it actually is.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

It may be worthwhile for drivers to employ their best judgment as to whether a passenger is a liability due to excessive intoxication.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Had this been a taxi driver


She would have not outright ceded her right to sue the Cab company, as well as the driver. With Uber a Pax gives up the right to hold Uber liable just by signing onto the App.

In Chicago cabs all cab rides are GPS tracked. I'm quite sure that's the case with most cities' cab fleets. We've had GPS tracking for over 10 years now.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> So what does a driver do?


Dial 911 for police assistance, that's what I do when someone is passed out and unresponsive.
But UberX drivers in many markets wouldn't dial 911 as they are operating in an murky regulatory environment.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> She would have not outright ceded her right to sue the Cab company, as well as the driver. With Uber a Pax gives up the right to hold Uber liable just by signing onto the App.


Uber doesn't employ drivers. It's not a transportation company. There is, however, a $1M blanket liability policy that can be hit that is in effect during a ride.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Dial 911 for police assistance, that's what I do when someone is passed out and unresponsive.
> But UberX drivers in many markets wouldn't dial 911 as they are operating in an murky regulatory environment.


Unless there is a health emergency at hand, this is not in the best interest of the passenger. In the event of a bona fide health emergency, I have no issue calling 911. I do have an issue with calling 911 and having someone arrested for public intoxication after they entrusted me to transport them safely and discretely. Dallas cops will arrest anyone and everyone they believe to be intoxicated and a danger to self or others. I believe I acted in the girl's best interest by waiting it out and not putting her in legal trouble.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

But you seem to not give a ****. You do give extreme ****s about "price gouging" but apparently putting a person's livelihood at risk by having them arrested means nothing to you.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I don't buy her story for a second. I think this is likely exactly what Uber called it -- an incompetent driver who drove the wrong way without noticing it for many miles before correcting his error. I doubt malice was involved at all. Why? Because that ***** had a cell phone in her possession the entire ****ing time and is claiming she had to fight to get out of the car. It's called 911 and it's ****ing universal in this country. There is ZERO chance this went down as she claimed and then took her that long to get police involved. It's also entirely possible SHE instructed him to go the wrong way in a drunken stupor and is doing this to get out of the fare, or is simply seeking attention. Regardless of what the actual truth is, it seems illogical as she tells it.


I have a better one, she entered 123 Main Street and the app auto completed the address.
But she failed to notice it was the wrong town, right next to hers.
Or maybe he retyped the address in his GPS (I do too, because UBER gps sucks)
and didn't notice the wrong town.
Half drunk or who knows what, when she "woke up" and realized she is in this dark unfamiliar spot
she panicked and wanted to leave.
The driver didn't put the car in PARK so the doors were locked, that made her panic even more.
Maybe his English wasn't good, between that and her being high I can see how things looked very weird to both.
Bottom line, he got her home safe, unless I hear any additional info that would convince me otherwise
this theory is as good as any other.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

@ElectroFuzz I agree. Because "he was trying to kidnap me until I shouted" doesn't make sense. If he was trying to kidnap you, and you were stuck in his vehicle in the middle of nowhere, your useless screams would do nothing. Nothing at all. You are already kidnapped and at his mercy. Not buying any part of her bullshit story.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I believe I acted in the girl's best interest by waiting it out and not putting her in legal trouble.


Calling 911 does not lead to anyone's arrest. The person is in your car, or in my taxi in front of their residence. The police just ensure that the Pax gets inside safely, esp if they live in an apt. complex.


mattvuberx said:


> But you seem to not give a ****.


I do give a ****. This was the best advice I could offer from my 20+ years as a cab driver.
It's you who has a problem being challenged in any way about your dogmatic and under informed beliefs.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> @ElectroFuzz I agree. Because "he was trying to kidnap me until I shouted" doesn't make sense. If he was trying to kidnap you, and you were stuck in his vehicle in the middle of nowhere, your useless screams would do nothing. Nothing at all. You are already kidnapped and at his mercy. Not buying any part of her bullshit story.


And what kidnapper then realizes the drunk ***** isn't worth the hassle and drives her the rest of the way home? Next time pick a more convenient rape/murder/kidnap spot, you dumb driver. Or in all likelihood it was none of those things, simply a drunk and inept pax.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Calling 911 does not lead to anyone's arrest. The person is in your car, or in my taxi in front of their residence. The police just ensure that the Pax gets inside safely, esp if they live in an apt. complex.


False. They will arrest the passenger here in Dallas. They have in fact arrested passengers walking from their Uber to their own front door. It's illegal to be intoxicated in any form of public in Dallas, and the police have no bar to get over -- it's their judgment call alone. They can and do arrest for it here, and it's frequent.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It's you who has a problem being challenged in any way about your dogmatic and under informed beliefs.


This was comic gold coming from you. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> You do give extreme ****s about "price gouging"


 My partial post to you @mattvuberx in your thread
https://uberpeople.net/threads/drunk-ou-fan-6-5x-surge-fare.4889/page-4

*"Such determination of prices happens in every area of our lives and every day." *So give me a real world example of any product or service weekly price of 650%, as was the case with your fare.

The post you didn't respond to just, just like I thought you wouldn't!

"In the unlikely case that you, @mattvuberx , do respond, please refrain from name calling and character assassination that you usually resort to."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> They will arrest the passenger here in Dallas.


That is just freaking outrageous!
What happened to "To Serve And To Protect"!


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> My partial post to you @mattvuberx in your thread
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/drunk-ou-fan-6-5x-surge-fare.4889/page-4
> 
> *"Such determination of prices happens in every area of our lives and every day."*So give me a real world example of any product or service weekly price of 650%, as was the case with your fare.
> ...


You are putting words in my mouth saying that 650% increases happen on a weekly basis. However, when a product reaches a point where demand outstrips supply in other industries, PRICES GO UP. Always. What I stated in that thread -- which coincidentally HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS ONE -- is that Uber's surge model increases the efficiency and speed of the pricing response to supply/demand shifts. I am saying that the surge model is not different than any other price determination model, except that it occurs much faster. It happens in real time, rather than over long periods.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That is just freaking outrageous!
> What happened to "To Serve And To Protect"!


Dallas cops know nothing of this "serve and protect" nonsense. What they do know, quite well, is corruption and obedience to industries that give them kickbacks. It's why they were issuing Uber drivers tickets and impounding cars, before they realized that the taxi industry here wasn't in compliance either. They are also in bed with towing companies. Any source of revenue is a good source. Do yourself a favor and look up how Texas cops can seize private property, too. It's amazing how few rights this state has, given how it's advertised as a conservative/libertarian dream.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> It's not a transportation company.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-is-uber-a-tech-or-a-transportation-company.3348/#post-34204


mattvuberx said:


> There is, however, a $1M blanket liability policy that can be hit that is in effect during a ride.


The liability policy is just for car accidents, not for other acts of the driver. 
http://www.cnet.com/news/how-risky-is-your-uber-ride-maybe-more-than-you-think/


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The liability policy is just for car accidents, not for other acts of the driver.
> http://www.cnet.com/news/how-risky-is-your-uber-ride-maybe-more-than-you-think/


I challenge you to quote where, in that article you cite, it supports the assertion that a $1M blanket liability policy only applies to accidents.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

The article says it is unclear. It doesn't support your statement.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-is-uber-a-tech-or-a-transportation-company.3348/#post-34204


OMG you're correct. So correct. I should have known that a poll on a website trumps legal precedent.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> You are putting words in my mouth saying that 650% increases happen on a weekly basis.


But that's precisely what happens with Surge Pricing. I'm not against Dynamic Pricing. I'm for having a a higher Base rate, coupled with a limit on Surge Factor to say 3X. Lyft limits it's Prime Time Fares to 3X or 3.5X. T

This was my complete post on your OSU thread. Please read it again, and see if it makes any sense.

*"Any rationalization of >3X SurgePricing is nothing but ill considered, greedy self-justification by theDrivers who've been lucky enough to provide the minuscule number of rides that filed at such high multiples.

A base rate of say > $1.50/mile + ¢25/min coupled with with max surge limit of 3 is better for ALLdrivers as well as Riders. But it isn't good for Uber itself! Why? Becauseat the current rock bottom rates, Uber makes out like a bandit thanks to disproportionate increase in short rides that are in fact the highest profit margin rides thanks to the $1/Ride SRF!

The number of actual ride requested just dries up at >3X. Most drivers in the Zones at these price gougingmultiples are just left playing the waiting game till the multiple dropsdown to a more sustainable level*."


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *The number of actual ride requested just dries up at >3X. Most drivers in the Zones at these price gougingmultiples are just left playing the waiting game till the multiple dropsdown to a more sustainable level*."


I posted a pic that directly refutes your claim that >3x surges kill off demand completely. I had 3 hours straight of >3x surge driving last Friday night.

However, you seem completely unaware that riders waiting out the surge is an entirely intended result. The surge is designed to alleviate demand as well as stimulate supply. When the balance returns to normal, so does the pricing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> OMG you're correct. So correct. I should have known that a poll on a website trumps legal precedent.


"Uber is a Technology Company" is a line used by Uber to self justify its insistence that No local transportation regs apply to it.
In CA, where Ride-sharing was first legalised, Uber is classified as a *TNC*, a *T*ransportation *N*etwork *C*ompany.
I don't see *Technology* anywhere in that designation.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

The reason it is an intentional result is that the worst case scenario is: Rider wants an Uber and is willing to pay for an Uber, but gets the "UberX is not available" message.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> "Uber is a Technology Company" is a line used by Uber to self justify its insistence that No local transportation regs apply to it.
> In CA, where Ride-sharing was first legalised, Uber is classified as a *TNC*, a *T*ransportation *N*etwork *C*ompany.
> I don't see *Technology* anywhere in that designation.


The IRS classifies us as 1099 independent contractors. I don't give a **** what California says. California doesn't know its head from its ass half the time with all its bullshit regulations on literally everything.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *TNC*, a *T*ransportation *N*etwork *C*ompany.
> I don't see *Technology* anywhere in that designation.


Only you would fail to understand "Network" applies to technology.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

When you're done attacking me on unrelated issues, maybe you can get back to the topic here.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

This is what Uber covers and when:
http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance

Linked from:
https://www.uber.com/safety

This part surprised me, considering what I have heard mentioned on this forum in other threads:
"_Uber is the first company to ensure true end-to-end insurance coverage for ridesharing, with drivers on uberX protected by liability coverage even between trips._"

Yet they are being less than up front yet again.
According to the first link, our own insurance covers us between trips, not Uber.
Therefore they are taking credit for the auto insurance we pay for out of our own pocket.... too funny. Granted, they do say their insurance will kick in "if driver's personal insurance declines claim." Yet some on this forum has said that did not happen. Wouldn't be the first time Uber did not follow their own policy.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I posted a pic that directly refutes your claim that >3x surges kill off demand completely.


It was my assertion that it lowers demand for the rides when Surge is more than 3X. I came across a reddit post by an UberDriver claiming the same.

*6x kills all requests*

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2j01f8

You were very fortunate that you were able to snag many rides at high surge factor. When surge gets high, only a non price discriminating Pax will happily request a ride.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

A


chi1cabby said:


> It was my assertion that it lowers demand for the rides when Surge is more than 3X. I came across a reddit post by an UberDriver claiming the same.
> 
> *6x kills all requests*
> 
> ...


And I already replied to that (reposted) thread. Stop cross posting.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You were very fortunate that you were able to snag many rides at high surge factor. When surge gets high, only a non price discriminating Pax will happily request a ride.


As designed. Those willing to pay more, get priority. The next wave of passengers will likely be at a lower multiple, if they are still waiting.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> But you seem to not give a ****. You do give extreme ****s about "price gouging"





mattvuberx said:


> When you're done attacking me on unrelated issues, maybe you can get back to the topic here.


It seems that facts are an inconvenience for you. I did not bring up the discussion about Surge Pricing again. It was you who attacked me and brought up Surge Pricing. I don't have anything against you personally. But you certainly seen to have something against me. This is prolly the sixth time that you've engaged in this behavior. It's not cool.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

At 4:00, that chic was high on some type of drug/alcohol. That's all BS. She has no idea what happened, other than she thinks she was overcharged for a ride. She blacked out and it's the Uber driver's fault? Sorry, doesn't wash. Next time, it's better to leave her wherever the destination she inputted in and be done with her. Roll her out of the car and cut your loses. Let it be someone else's issue.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

During Taxi Cab training we were told NEVER....EVER put your hands on a passenger. Even to wake them. When I notice a passenger start to doze off I LOUDLY inform that they either stay awake or I have to end the trip wherever they pass out. If they pass out anyway....I Call the cops from in front of their home. Don't care if the cops arrest them or help them inside. I get paid to drive. Not to baby sit or nurse maid drunks. Certainly NOT to evaluate medical emergencies.

Any idiot that puts his hands on a passenger is ASKING to get arrested....regardless of how much Holier Than Thou he thinks he is being or how he was just trying to wake the passenger for his own good.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I challenge you to quote where, in that article you cite, it supports the assertion that a $1M blanket liability policy only applies to accidents.


All of the following are From the Article:

Uber's terms and conditions are a way for the company to absolve itself of any liability in cases of injury or accident and to avoid responsibility for a driver's actions.

https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/terms
AND HAS NO RESPONSIBILITY OR LIABILITY FOR ANY TRANSPORTATION SERVICES PROVIDED TO YOU BY SUCH THIRD PARTIES.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

If the passenger should call 911 if they are threatened, then the transportation provider should call 911 with this type of situation. Who gives a shit if the person gets arrested. NEVER ... EVER TOUCH THE PASSENGER OR TRY TO HELP THEM. If you take a Chauffeur license test and it does not matter from what jurisdiction - they ask these questions and the correct answer is call 911.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@mattvuberx


chi1cabby said:


> One thing is quite apparent.
> Members such as @mattvuberx @Piotrowski & others who are in conditional or full throated support of Uber's practices towards ALL Drivers will make certain pro Uber, pro FREE MARKET assertions in their posts. But when challenged on those assertions, they start name calling, conflating the issue, using circular reasoning, blaming the victim, comparing apples to oranges, or simply ignoring the challenges to the assertions in their posts.
> 
> In essence they like to muddy up the debate on the issues from ALL Drivers point of view.
> ...


My observation still stands.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Certainly NOT to evaluate medical emergencies.


PRO TIP: If you have a possible passenger related medical emergency you do not have the the authority to disobey traffic laws like a ambulance, fire, or police do.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @mattvuberx
> 
> My observation still stands.


Your observation is delusional, because it's built on the faulty premise that everything I say is pro-Uber. A perfunctory review of my activity in these forums would immediately render you incorrect, but you are far more interested in flame wars.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> PRO TIP: If you have a possible passenger related medical emergency you do not have the the authority to disobey traffic laws like a ambulance, fire, or police do.


No problem....I usually toss "possible passenger related medical" emergencies in the trunk and take my time anyway.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

If you cant wake up your passenger, why would you not just drive them to the nearest POLICE STATION


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Maybe this guy was a novice, again, wheres that uber training


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I have a better one, she entered 123 Main Street and the app auto completed the address.
> But she failed to notice it was the wrong town, right next to hers.
> Or maybe he retyped the address in his GPS (I do too, because UBER gps sucks)
> and didn't notice the wrong town.
> ...


My car, you have to pull the door handle twice to unlock then open the door. Sometimes I forget to unlock the door for the passenger, so I have to tell them to pull twice.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

suewho said:


> If you cant wake up your passenger, why would you not just drive them to the nearest POLICE STATION


I would call the police to my location, as it is where I am suppose to drop her off. Sorry, no free rides for the unconscious. Besides, Uber would just say going to the police station would be an inefficient route and adjust the bill. That's what the police are there for, they can pick it up from the drop off point.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Your observation is delusional, because it's built on the faulty premise that everything I say is pro-Uber.


My observation is utterly valid!

"One thing is quite apparent.
Members such as @mattvuberx @Piotrowski & others who are in *conditional or full throated support *of Uber's practices towards ALL Drivers will make certain pro Uber, pro FREE MARKET assertions in their posts. But when challenged on those assertions, they start name calling, conflating the issue, using circular reasoning, blaming the victim, comparing apples to oranges, or simply ignoring the challenges to the assertions in their posts.

In essence they like to muddy up the debate on the issues from ALL Drivers point of view.

http://www.logicallyfallacious.com/index.php/logical-fallacies/67-circular-reasoning"


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

suewho said:


> If you cant wake up your passenger, why would you not just drive them to the nearest POLICE STATION


1. More money taking them home
2. They might wake up when they get home
3. If they are already home ...the police can then decide to let them walk into their house or to take them to jail. Either way.....once they are out of the car it's no longer my problem.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Getting arrested actually might help the person in the long run, so hopefully it does not happen again? And prevent that time the person tries to drive themselves - and then kills themselves or others.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> But UberX drivers in many markets wouldn't dial 911 as they are operating in an murky regulatory environment.


Never heard of the fifth amendment?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> "Uber is a Technology Company" is a line used by Uber to self justify its insistence that No local transportation regs apply to it.
> In CA, where Ride-sharing was first legalised, Uber is classified as a *TNC*, a *T*ransportation *N*etwork *C*ompany.
> I don't see *Technology* anywhere in that designation.


*T*echnology *N*etwork *C*ompany ;-) *TNC
Tomato, tomatoe*


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> 1. More money taking them home
> 2. They might wake up when they get home
> 3. If they are already home ...the police can then decide to let them walk into their house or to take them to jail. Either way.....once they are out of the car it's no longer my problem.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Never heard of the fifth amendment?


Yup I have.
But when a driver is operating in a murky regulatory environment, he's going to be hesitant about dialing 911 and even take a chance in exercising his Fifth Amendment Rights.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah again, money money money. Why would you risk all the bullshit. Just get rid of them.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Besides, Uber would just say going to the police station would be an inefficient route and adjust the bill.


You got that right somebody sitting at home in there pajamas.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Bottom line, he got her home safe, unless I hear any additional info that would convince me otherwise
> this theory is as good as any other.


Exactly! We have no idea what actually happened with this ride. 
It could have been an utterly innocent, harmless ride. We don't know anything of the nature of the interaction between the Driver and this Pax.
But what concerns me is that any driver can find himself in a pickle like this for no fault of his own. 
How many drivers have any confidence that Uber will at least offer them a chance to explain, let alone have their back!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Dial 911 for police assistance, that's what I do when someone is passed out and unresponsive.


In Boston it's very unlikely you'll get the police for a call like that, they'll send EMS (unless they're belligerent, then they'll send both). Which creates a tricky situation, since once they've made patient contact, they now have to transport to the hospital unless the patient declines (and signs the appropriate form). Since their mental status is altered, they can't legally decline (or sign). Now they're getting a thousand dollar medical bill in addition to the Uber bill... want to guess what they're going to rate you? (that's the part that matters, personally I couldn't care less if they got a medical bill for over $1,000. I would feel bad for wasting the time of my EMS brothers on a bullshit ETOH call though).

Get some ammonia inhalant ampules, they're cheap, and effective.








http://bestfirst-aid-kits.com/ammonia-inhalants-c13130/


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Calls Woman's 20-Mile Nighis mare Abduction an "Inefficient Route"*
> ProfileFollow
> 
> Sam Biddle
> ...


My passenger entered destination Portugal, Europe.
Uber displayed on my uberphone how to get there.
In her mind she was going to Hollywood and I cought her mistake early. She was still sober then.
There was no ETA or anything before they updated their software.

This story is bullshit.
As I can tell, detour only added 30% to the distance.
She entered a wrong number, he took her there. Then she told him the right address and he took her to the new address.
Uber should have a record of what she entered. In LA there are many addresses that look simulate Iif you don't pay attention.

Looking on the picture, did he stop the meter on the freeway to save her some money?

Now, the important thing...

**** every one of you for thinking that this driver did something wrong!
Every one!
Some exeptions apply.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

You make a great point. @puber - Wonder if he confirmed the address and location before taking her there?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> You make a great point. @puber - Wonder if he confirmed the address and location before taking her there?


Confirmed?

That would require her willingness to talk to that unattractive uber monkey grabbing the steering wheel.

If I counted every drunk disney princess that didn't think of me as equal and given me some silent command "just drive", my uber calculator would explode


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> During Taxi Cab training we were told NEVER....EVER put your hands on a passenger. Even to wake them. When I notice a passenger start to doze off I LOUDLY inform that they either stay awake or I have to end the trip wherever they pass out. If they pass out anyway....I Call the cops from in front of their home. Don't care if the cops arrest them or help them inside. I get paid to drive. Not to baby sit or nurse maid drunks. Certainly NOT to evaluate medical emergencies.


Agree 100% about informing drunks that they have to stay awake or the trip will be ended. But what should we do with people like bartenders and restaurant workers that you pick up at 3:00am when the restaurant/bar has just closed, they are sober but exhausted and they unexpectedly fall asleep in the middle of a long ride ?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

DCUber said:


> Agree 100% about informing drunks that they have to stay awake or the trip will be ended. But what should we do with people like bartenders and restaurant workers that you pick up at 3:00am when the restaurant/bar has just closed, they are sober but exhausted and they unexpectedly fall asleep in the middle of a long ride ?


Good question.
My rules in preventing 1/2 of those cases, when they bring a drunk friend and want me to drive them, their buddy must come too.
Their job is to take care of the drunk.
Some of them agree, some don't. but the drunk rider doesn't get in without a babysitter.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DCUber said:


> But what should we do with people like bartenders and restaurant workers that you pick up at 3:00am when the restaurant/bar has just closed, they are sober but exhausted and they unexpectedly fall asleep in the middle of a long ride ?


I've never had a problem waking up the sober passengers that were just sleeping. Drunks passed out.....entirely different story.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

why curse at each other.
i have met interesting drivers doing this (cabbing) for so long that i still can't figure how they even do fundemental body functions like breathing walking etc etc let alone drive for a living.
this might be a situation where the driver could have been very well confused.
lady panicking and doing extreme stunts in the vehicle causing the driver to panic as well and making the situation even worse.
unless the driver is an ex cabbie or a postal worker there is no way he or she will know how to get from point a to b in a town that well.
most überx drivers are just rookies. even the travis fool is saying they are creating 50.000 jobs a month or whatever.who thinks all these drivers know what they are doing??
not everyone has the same iq level , multi tasking capacity , intellectuality or resourcefulness.
even after driving over a decade i learn a new thing almost every now and then.
it is people we are dealing with and with so many of them there are so many possible different situations.


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

I've had this happen a few times too. One time I complained to Uber about a woman who was stuffed into my car by a guy who ordered the ride. He said "take her home" and made a quick escape. She was too drunk to tell me where she lived. Would say shit like, "18...Sah...Fuh..." and pass out. I waited and waited and eventually she blurted out an intersection only a few blocks away. So I took her there. Had to shout to wake her up. She came to and said "****", managed to open the door and fell into the gutter. I came out and around to help her but she was mad and said "don't ****ing touch me!" as I approached, and she managed to get to her feet using my car for support. Then she tripped on the curb and collapsed onto the sidewalk and started rummaging through her purse mumbling obscenities. I shut the door, got in and drove away. From accepting the ping to driving away was over 30 minutes wasted for a $4 fare and most probably a 1 star rating. In retrospect I'm glad I didn't try to help her up even though I was feeling compassionate and actually wanted to help. But now I know with confidence that I will never touch a rider. NEVER. Especially a woman.

Ok so Uber actually gave me some good advice. Said I should have taken her to the nearest ER or Police station, which is exactly what I'll do next time without even waiting. Also, I hardly ever drive after 10 or 11pm anymore even though it's a lucrative time to drive. I really loathe driving drunks around. Next time I sense that they're that drunk I will simply cancel and move on. I am not an ambulance.

And by the way, in regards to the story that this thread is about I'm pretty sure the driver called 911 complaining of a drunk and unresponsive passenger during his 2 hour ordeal with the monster. Good for him. Covered his ass.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UBER RESPONDS TO WOMAN'S KIDNAP CLAIM*

*http://6abc.com/society/uber-responds-to-womans-kidnap-claim/352112/*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If I ever get abducted, the kidnapper best not take an inefficient route, that's all I can say. What us the world coming to when kidnappers don't have GPS? Are we supposed to shout out directions while bound and gagged in the trunk? Damn UberX drivers...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

pepelemoko said:


> Ok so Uber actually gave me some good advice. Said I should have taken her to the nearest ER or Police station, which is exactly what I'll do next time without even waiting. .


How about posting Uber's response so that we will have it "just in case" we ever need it?


----------

